# Penile exploration/degloved  CPT code?



## wahrens1 (Oct 8, 2014)

Does anyone know what CPT code to use for degloving of penis, and repair of bleeding venous vessel? 

Patient was brought to the operating room. After general anesthesia was induced, he was placed in supine position. He was prepped and draped in the usual surgical fashion. Preop antibiotics were given. 1% lidocaine was used to do a penile block. Incision was then made and the skin of the penis was degloved from the penis itself. This was degloved all the way toward the base of the penis where I actually felt the symphysis pubis. He has a venous vessel attached from the penis to the tunica albuginea and this vessel was bleeding a little bit and that was controlled using 3-0 chromic stitch type suture. I degloved the penis all the way to the base penis and I explored the penis for a long time. I did not see any obvious penile rupture. The whole tunica albuginea was intact from the penile glans to the base of the penis. After exploring for a long time and reassuring there is no evidence of penile rupture, I decided to close the incision. The only thing I found that was abnormal were the vessels from the tunica albuginea toward the penile skin that was bleeding. The skin edge was reapproximated using 3-0 chromic suture. Bacitracin ointment was applied. The patient tolerated the procedure well. No complications identified during the procedure.


----------



## kjenkinstx21 (Oct 9, 2014)

Greetings! I would use 54440 - Plastic operation fo penis for injury depending on the purpose of the surgery. Thank you!


----------

